# Buck dragging hind legs



## cathy (Apr 7, 2013)

My 3 yr old buck started dragging hind legs yesterday. Gave Ivomec plus injection today. Thought maybe menengeal worm. Any other possibilities?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Possible injury?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If it is M Worm, you need to start with a safeguard treatment... Forgot the dosage... But I think it's 3 or 5 days, then 1 or 2 days of Ivomec plus.I think there is something on goat-link or Tennessee meat goats website.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Safe guard is 1 cc per 7# for five days...then do Ivomec plus which for MW is 1 cc per 25# Also Dex or Banamine to reduce inflammation needs to be given...here is an article link on more information on MW

http://www.shagbarkridge.com/info/menin.html
there is another good article written by the same Dr...I will look it up as well and pot it..whenI find it lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Agree with happybleats post 100%
I started treatment with my 2 1/2 year old buck on Wednesday last week due to him dragging his toes on his right leg, and because I know that MW is a major possibility here.
Now I know he's had a very good worming but now feel that he injured himself as he is acting totally fine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have always done both Ivomec and Safeguard at the same time. But read the articles and do what you feel is best. Also be sure to use Banamine or Dex.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Let us know how he is doing


----------



## cathy (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for advice . Started ivermec plus injectable today. I will add safeguard. I wonder too about injury. This started when i put him in with does. I think i may have banamine, but only one dose. He acts totally fine except has little control of hind quarters.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would dose him with Selenium as well either the sel. Vit. E gel or BoSe from a vet..: ) best wishes


----------



## cathy (Apr 7, 2013)

Been a week still same. Treated for tetanus. Dosing down with dex. He is still really strong except back legs. Having trouble with shots since my daughter and I cannot handle him. Should i be seeing some improvement after 3 days dex, ivermec plus and tetanus antitoxin?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you been doing Safeguard at 1cc per 7 lbs for 5 days? If not I would be starting that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If he has MW...nerve damage done is not always repaired..he may remain weak in the back legs...here is that other article on MW...
http://goatconnection.com/articles/publish/article_126.shtml

This artcle suggest certain therapies to help regain strength and mobility...recovery can be fairly quick to taking a year or longer....depends on how much damage and exposer was done...Thisis probly the best article Ihave read on MW...Best wishes


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Poor baby, hope he gets better!


----------



## cathy (Apr 7, 2013)

I really dont think it is mw. I am afraid it was injury. He jumped a fence trying to get to a doe. But it also looks like tetanus. He is still very strong. Having a lot of trouble medicating him. Started safe guard yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess may as well throw the sink at him to be sure. Hopefully he will heal for you. I bet the Dex would help if it is an injury.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/tetanus.html

As long as he is getting stronger, what ever you are doing seems to be working..excersising his weak legs several times a day..even fitting him with a sling to get him up may help..non use will loose muscle very fast...
best wishes


----------



## cathy (Apr 7, 2013)

Have done everything. Vet thinks he blew a disc breeding. Now the decision to put him down or not. Seems fine except can barely move back legs.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have heard people having great results with a chiropractor : )


----------

